
Sent to Prison by a Software Program’s Secret Algorithms - aqsalose
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/01/us/politics/sent-to-prison-by-a-software-programs-secret-algorithms.html?_r=2
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14238786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14238786)

